# Iptables?

## Freetimer

Hi!

Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich wieder ausgelacht werde weil ich nicht soviel Ahnung hab hab ich nochmal ne Frage. Ich hab gelesen, dass IPtables sowas wie ne firewall ist und die würde ich nun gerne auf meinem Server installieren. Dazu habe ich mir bei http://www.harry.homelinux.org/ ein Skript generiert. Nur wenn ich das jetzt ausführe, steht da was davon, dass mein Kernel ein Upgrade braucht. Was genau muss ich da jetzt machen?

Achso und vorher wäre vielleicht noch gut zu wissen, wie mach ich ein Backup des ganzen Festplatteninhalts, sodass ich notfalls alles in den jetzigen Zustand zurücksetzten kann?

Ist das Script für die Firewall so richtig? Ich wußte nicht genau was ich bei "lokales Interface" und "Internet Interface" auswählen soll.

```
#!/bin/bash

# ---------------------------------------------------------------------

# Linux-iptables-Firewallskript, Copyright (c) 2004 under the GPL

# Autogenerated by iptables Generator v1.16 (c) 2002 by Harald Bertram 

# Please visit http://www.harry.homelinux.org for new versions of

# the iptables Generator (c).

# 

# This Script was generated by request from:

# revis@uni.de on: 2004-2-4 2:20.0 MET.

# 

# If you have questions about the iptables Generator or about

# your Firewall-Skript feel free to take a look at out website or

# send me an E-Mail to webmaster@harry.homelinux.org.

# 

# My special thanks are going to Lutz Heinrich (trinitywork@hotmail.com) who

# made lots of Beta-Testing and gave me lots of well qualified

# Feedback that made me able to improve the iptables Generator.

# --------------------------------------------------------------------

case "$1" in

  start)

    echo "Starte IP-Paketfilter"

    # iptables-Modul

    modprobe ip_tables

    # Connection-Tracking-Module

    modprobe ip_conntrack

    # Das Modul ip_conntrack_irc ist erst bei Kerneln >= 2.4.19 verfuegbar

    modprobe ip_conntrack_irc

    modprobe ip_conntrack_ftp

    # Tabelle flushen

    iptables -F

    iptables -t nat -F

    iptables -t mangle -F

    iptables -X

    iptables -t nat -X

    iptables -t mangle -X

    # Default-Policies setzen

    iptables -P INPUT DROP

    iptables -P OUTPUT DROP

    iptables -P FORWARD DROP

    # MY_REJECT-Chain

    iptables -N MY_REJECT

    # MY_REJECT fuellen

    iptables -A MY_REJECT -p tcp -m limit --limit 7200/h -j LOG --log-prefix "REJECT TCP "

    iptables -A MY_REJECT -p tcp -j REJECT --reject-with tcp-reset

    iptables -A MY_REJECT -p udp -m limit --limit 7200/h -j LOG --log-prefix "REJECT UDP "

    iptables -A MY_REJECT -p udp -j REJECT --reject-with icmp-port-unreachable

    iptables -A MY_REJECT -p icmp -m limit --limit 7200/h -j LOG --log-prefix "DROP ICMP "

    iptables -A MY_REJECT -p icmp -j DROP

    iptables -A MY_REJECT -m limit --limit 7200/h -j LOG --log-prefix "REJECT OTHER "

    iptables -A MY_REJECT -j REJECT --reject-with icmp-proto-unreachable

    # MY_DROP-Chain

    iptables -N MY_DROP

    iptables -A MY_DROP -m limit --limit 7200/h -j LOG --log-prefix "PORTSCAN DROP "

    iptables -A MY_DROP -j DROP

    # Alle verworfenen Pakete protokollieren

    iptables -A INPUT -m state --state INVALID -m limit --limit 7200/h -j LOG --log-prefix "INPUT INVALID "

    iptables -A OUTPUT -m state --state INVALID -m limit --limit 7200/h -j LOG --log-prefix "OUTPUT INVALID "

    # Korrupte Pakete zurueckweisen

    iptables -A INPUT -m state --state INVALID -j DROP

    iptables -A OUTPUT -m state --state INVALID -j DROP

    # Stealth Scans etc. DROPpen

    # Keine Flags gesetzt

    iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --tcp-flags ALL NONE -j MY_DROP

    # SYN und FIN gesetzt

    iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --tcp-flags SYN,FIN SYN,FIN -j MY_DROP

    # SYN und RST gleichzeitig gesetzt

    iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --tcp-flags SYN,RST SYN,RST -j MY_DROP

    # FIN und RST gleichzeitig gesetzt

    iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --tcp-flags FIN,RST FIN,RST -j MY_DROP

    # FIN ohne ACK

    iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --tcp-flags ACK,FIN FIN -j MY_DROP

    # PSH ohne ACK

    iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --tcp-flags ACK,PSH PSH -j MY_DROP

    # URG ohne ACK

    iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --tcp-flags ACK,URG URG -j MY_DROP

    # Loopback-Netzwerk-Kommunikation zulassen

    iptables -A INPUT -i lo -j ACCEPT

    iptables -A OUTPUT -o lo -j ACCEPT

    # Connection-Tracking aktivieren

    iptables -A OUTPUT -m state --state NEW,ESTABLISHED,RELATED -j ACCEPT

    iptables -A INPUT -m state --state ESTABLISHED,RELATED -j ACCEPT

    # HTTP

    iptables -A INPUT -i ppp0 -m state --state NEW -p tcp --dport 80 -j ACCEPT

    # SMTP

    iptables -A INPUT -i ppp0 -m state --state NEW -p tcp --dport 25 -j ACCEPT

    # POP3

    iptables -A INPUT -i ppp0 -m state --state NEW -p tcp --dport 110 -j ACCEPT

    # FTP

    iptables -A INPUT -i ppp0 -m state --state NEW -p tcp --dport 21 -j ACCEPT

    # SSH

    iptables -A INPUT -i ppp0 -m state --state NEW -p tcp --dport 22 -j ACCEPT

    # Default-Policies mit REJECT

    iptables -A INPUT -j MY_REJECT

    iptables -A OUTPUT -j MY_REJECT

    # Max. 500/Sekunde (5/Jiffie) senden

    echo 5 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/icmp_ratelimit

    # Speicherallozierung und -timing für IP-De/-Fragmentierung

    echo 262144 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ipfrag_high_thresh

    echo 196608 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ipfrag_low_thresh

    echo 30 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ipfrag_time

    # TCP-FIN-Timeout zum Schutz vor DoS-Attacken setzen

    echo 30 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_fin_timeout

    # Maximal 3 Antworten auf ein TCP-SYN

    echo 3 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_retries1

    # TCP-Pakete maximal 15x wiederholen

    echo 15 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_retries2

    ;;

  stop)

    echo "Stoppe IP-Paketfilter"

    # Tabelle flushen

    iptables -F

    iptables -t nat -F

    iptables -t mangle -F

    iptables -X

    iptables -t nat -X

    iptables -t mangle -X

    echo "Deaktiviere IP-Routing"

    echo 0 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward

    # Default-Policies setzen

    iptables -P INPUT ACCEPT

    iptables -P OUTPUT ACCEPT

    iptables -P FORWARD ACCEPT

    ;;

  status)

    echo "Tabelle filter"

    iptables -L -vn

    echo "Tabelle nat"

    iptables -t nat -L -vn

    echo "Tabelle mangle"

    iptables -t mangle -L -vn

    ;;

  *)

    echo "Fehlerhafter Aufruf"

    echo "Syntax: $0 {start|stop|status}"

    exit 1

    ;;

esac
```

----------

## Deever

 *Freetimer wrote:*   

> Hi!
> 
> Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich wieder ausgelacht werde weil ich nicht soviel Ahnung hab hab ich nochmal ne Frage. Ich hab gelesen, dass IPtables sowas wie ne firewall ist und die würde ich nun gerne auf meinem Server installieren.

 

Nein.

Erst solltest du dir mal verinnerlichen, 

was eine Firewall überhaupt ist. (Hint: Keine Hard- oder Software).

Danach deinstalliere iptables und konfiguriere deine Dienste richtig/sicher.

 *Quote:*   

> Dazu habe ich mir bei http://www.harry.homelinux.org/ ein Skript generiert.

 

Nutzlos. Wenn du eine Firewall brauchst, schreibst du dir so ein Skript selbst. Und wenn du nicht weisst wie, brauchst du es nicht.

 *Quote:*   

> Achso und vorher wäre vielleicht noch gut zu wissen, wie mach ich ein Backup des ganzen Festplatteninhalts, sodass ich notfalls alles in den jetzigen Zustand zurücksetzten kann?

 

man tar

man cpio

Gruß && HTH!,

dev

----------

## ralph

Also ich würde auch sagen, dass du dir erstmal angucken solltest, was iptables überhaupt macht und was man beim Thema Sicherheit beachten sollte. Als Einstieg:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/gentoo-security.xml

----------

## AnubisTheKing

hi,

also iptables ist keine firewall. iptables stellt dir einfach nur filterregeln zur verfügung mit denen du regeln kannst, überweclhen port an welche Rechner etwas in deinem Netzwerkverschickt werden darf und über welche nicht. Du kannst es also benutzten um dir selber eine Firewall zubauen. Dabei ist zu beachten das das nicht so wie bei den PersonalFirewalls bei Windows ist. Hier sperrst du einen Port für alle Programme oder lässt ihn für alle Programme offen. Du kannst nicht die Ports in abhängigkeit von der Aplikations sperren oder öffnen. 

Also ich habe jetzt keine Lust mir das script durchzulesen aber wenn du selber keine Ahnung von Iptables hast, dann guck doch mal auf www.pro-linux.de dort gibt es irgendwo ein tutorial über iptables oder benutzt einfach fwbuilder. Jetzt werden wahrscheinlich wieder welche aufschreiben weil man doch alles perhand machen soll aber ich denke fwbuilder ist eine starke vereinfachung und danach muss man nur noch nen paar sachen an dem von fwbuilder generierten script ändern und gut ist es.

Der Grund warum dein script nicht funktioniert ist wahrscheinlich das du den iptables support nicht in deinem Kernel drin hast. Das bedeutet du musst die Kernelconfig ändern und den Kernel neu übersetzten. 

So und nun noch nen Wort zu Deever kommt das nur mir so vor oder hast du zu lange vor deinem Rechner gesessen bzw. bist zu früh aufgestanden? Sei mal etwas freundlicher bringt dich doch nicht um. Wenn dir die Frage nicht passt die hier gestellt wird, dann kannst du trotzdem freundlich antworten oder deinen senf einfach für dich behalten.

----------

## toskala

völlig sinnbefreit was das script für deinen server produziert hat. 

mach das was deever bereits sagte. lies und verinnerliche. falls du dafür keine zeit/lust hast, lass entweder die finger weg von derlei sachen oder beauftrage jemand der ahnung von hat.

der security guide von gentoo.org ist schon ein guter anfang. und falls du bücher liest, empfehle ich "linux sicherheit" aus dem d-punkt verlag. das sollte es mittlerweile in einer aktualisierten fassung geben, falls nicht bietet es aber nach wie vor in einigen punkten gute hilfestellung.

----------

## mondauge

Auf www.pro-linux.de gabs auch mal nen schönen Artikel zum Thema iptables. Da kannst du auch mal kucken

----------

## Deever

 *toskala wrote:*   

> völlig sinnbefreit was das script für deinen server produziert hat.

 

100% ACK!

Allein, dass er einfach alles verwirft, ist völlig antiprofessionel:

http://www.iks-jena.de/mitarb/lutz/usenet/Firewall.html#Deny

 *Quote:*   

> der security guide von gentoo.org ist schon ein guter anfang. und falls du bücher liest, empfehle ich "linux sicherheit" aus dem d-punkt verlag. das sollte es mittlerweile in einer aktualisierten fassung geben, falls nicht bietet es aber nach wie vor in einigen punkten gute hilfestellung.

 

Also ich kann das Buch [url=http://www.mut.de/main/main.asp?page=ebooks/bookdetails&productid=13332&TOKEN={0BAA8D05-CB26-48B0-9400-514FD29CAECC}]Linux Firewalls[/url] empfehlen. Das ganze ist aber wie gesagt nix für Anfänger!

Gruß,

dev

----------

## stream

 *Deever wrote:*   

>  *toskala wrote:*   völlig sinnbefreit was das script für deinen server produziert hat. 
> 
> 100% ACK!
> 
> Allein, dass er einfach alles verwirft, ist völlig antiprofessionel:
> ...

 

Im Gentoo Security Guide wird aber auch DROP statt REJECT verwendet?

Zitat aus dem Buch von Robert L. Ziegler:

Das kommentarlose Verwerfen durch DROP ist fast immer die bessere Wahl, und zwar aus drei Gründen: Erstens verdoppelt eine Fehlermeldung den Traffic...

Zweitens kann jedes Paket, auf das Sie antworten, als Teil eines DOS Angriffes eingesetzt werden.Last edited by stream on Wed Feb 04, 2004 9:20 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## tacki

warum nicht drop statt reject???

----------

## Deever

 *stream wrote:*   

> Zitat aus dem Buch von Robert L. Ziegler:
> 
> Das kommentarlose Verwerfen durch DROP ist fast immer die bessere Wahl, und zwar aus drei Gründen: Erstens verdoppelt eine Fehlermeldung den Traffic...
> 
> Zweitens kann jedes Paket, auf das Sie antworten, als Teil eines DOS Angriffes eingesetzt werden.

 

Tatsächlich! Das glaub ich ja nicht!  :Surprised: 

1. Wenn ein Kiddie durch dein Reject merkt, dass auf deinem Rechner nichts zu holen ist, hört das Kind auf, dich weiter zu "belästigen". Der Traffic wird also insgesamt erniedrigt, und legale Zugriffe enden nicht im Timeout.

2. Hat mit DROP<->REJECT aber nichts zu tun.

3. REJECT verletzt keine Standards, funktioniert also.

http://www.iks-jena.de/mitarb/lutz/usenet/Firewall.html#PMTUD

 *tacki wrote:*   

> warum nicht drop statt reject???

 

Könntet ihr, bevor ihr jetzt noch antwortet, bitte erst obiges Dokument von oben bis unten durchlesen? Danke.

----------

## tacki

hmm...

naja, ein Kiddie das merkt dass der Rechner überhaupt reagiert wird ganz sicher versuchen alle Ports durchzuscannen. Zumindest ich würde das so machen. Wenn ich auf einen Rechner treffe, der meine Anfragen überhaupt nicht beantwortet, dann denk ich nicht erst daran dass der Rechner die Packete dropped, sondern dass der Rechner überhaupt nicht existiert/aus ist. Wer weiss dass der Rechner existiert, der wird bei DROP und bei REJECT versuchen jeden Port zu scannen.

Natürlich ist es 10 mal wichtiger die Applikationen anzupassen, also die services nur auf bestimmten interfaces/ip's laufen zu lassen oder ähnliches. Zugegebenerweise: Unsere Firewall schützt hier bei uns mehr vor floods/ddos und ähnlichen 'gefahren' als vor Eindringlingen, die versuchen sich auf irgendwelchen ports 'reinzuhacken'. 

Den Artikel den du gelinked hast, hab ich auch schon ein paarmal gelesen und unrecht haben die nicht. Eine Firewall ist eine Ergänzung zu einem Sicherheitssystem und kein Ersatz

----------

## toskala

 *tacki wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Den Artikel den du gelinked hast, hab ich auch schon ein paarmal gelesen und unrecht haben die nicht. Eine Firewall ist eine Ergänzung zu einem Sicherheitssystem und kein Ersatz

 

richtig. wobei es letzten endes egal ist, ob ich etwas rejecte oder droppe. ich für meinen teil liebe drop  :Smile:  weil es kommentarlos einfach wegwirft, ist aber sicherlich ein teil meiner egomanen sysadmin ader  :Wink: 

prinzipiell frage ich mich aber schon, weshalb freetimer auf einem dedizierten server überhaupt eine firewall braucht. ich meine, was kommt da drauf? mail, web, ftp, meinetwegen noch dns oder n gameserver.

wenn er aber diese dienste eh offen haben muss, dann bringts ihm nicht viel t-online auszusperren. z.b...

eine firewall macht halt eben nur dann sinn, wenn ich n dienste vor n netzwerken schützen möchte, oder nur n netzwerk(e) auf dienst n zugreifen sollen...

oder eben routen, etc. aber meine fragestellung wurde klar  :Wink: 

----------

## Freetimer

Hm wieso ich ne Firewall haben möchte? Damit das Ding net ganz so leicht angreifbar ist bzw. von anderen nutzbar ist. Ihr habt mir hier ein bisschen Angst gemacht  :Smile: 

Jetzt weiß ich auch was alles drauf soll bzw. was laufen muss.

1. Mein Java-Programm

2. Ein Mailserver mit Spam & Virenschutz

3. Ein paar Webseiten

4. Muss das Ding sicher sein

Das wars  :Smile:  Hab ich wohl noch ne Menge arbeit vor mir...

----------

## toskala

*spei*   :Evil or Very Mad:  ja red ich hier denn kisuaehli?!

freetimer, du willst laut deinem posting sachen da machen, die einfach keiner firewall bedürfen.

eine firewall tut das hier:

netz a ------------------> firewall - OK -----> deine kiste

netz b ------------------> firewall - ZONK ----> nirvana

du willst aber auf einem öffentlich erreichbaren mailserver / httpd oder ähnlichem nicht filtern!

eine firewall bringt dir also _nur dann was_ wenn du die pakete aus bestimmten netzen verbieten oder eben erlauben willst.

solltest du eine feste ip adresse haben, dann kannst du ja deine kiste so firewallen das sie nur dich zugreifen lässt. das ist jedoch _nicht_ sinnvoll für einen dedizierten server bei einem provider.

----------

## Freetimer

Ok dann eben keine Firewall. Aber wie kann ich dann verhindern das da einer Mist mit meinem Server baut? Ich will Linux nicht studieren, ich will nur das es wneigstens ein bisschen sicherer ist.

Ich bin auch gerne bereit dafür ein bisschen Geld auszugeben, aber dann ist wohl eher ein Schüler der das nebenbei macht in meiner Preislage, als Jemand der 85 die Stunde nimmt.

----------

## Deever

Wie ich schon sagte:

Konfigurier deine Dienste richtig und gut is!  :Wink: 

Gruß,

dev

----------

## Freetimer

Ja nur wie macht man das? tz  :Wink: 

----------

## toskala

dann such dir jemanden, im englischen teil des forums gibts eine "jobs" section. evtl. findest du da jemanden.

ansonsten rtfm.   :Mad: 

----------

## Decker

Nochmal:

Dienste abschalten, die du nicht brauchst. Wo kein offener Port, da keine Firewall nötig.

Dienste, die du _wirklich_ brauchst sicher konfigurieren. Hast du z.B nen Apache Webserver, dann einfach mod_yxz entfernen, wenn nicht notwendig...mailserver nicht als offenen relay...ftp-server _ohne_ frei zugängliches upload_verzeichnis, von dem man auch noch downloaden kann (sonst kannste dich auf traffic satt einstellen wg. warez)..usw..

Es gibt da viele Tutorials.

Und update regelmäßig.

Das war's dann schon   :Cool: 

----------

## ruth

hi,

aalso, ich seh das so:

freetimer:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 2. Ein Mailserver mit Spam & Virenschutz
> 
> 

 

>> da krieg ich jetz schon angst;

hatte letzte woche allein ~300 emails mit mydoom.x gefiltert.

auf meiner privaten adresse.

so wie's aussieht kommt jetzt noch eine offener relay dazu... ;-((

freetimer:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 4. Muss das Ding sicher sein 
> 
> 

 

>> gute aussage - und so aussagekräftig, hihi...

freetimer:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich will Linux nicht studieren
> 
> 

 

>> ogottogott.....

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ja nur wie macht man das? tz
> 
> 

 

>> indem man liest, bzw. linux "studiert" ...; du verstehst ???

fazit:

ohne sich persönlich mit linux zu beschäftigen, wirst du deinen server

_niemals_ halbwegs dicht bekommen - nie und nimmer...

btw:

auch wenn du den rechner einrichten lässt, und er heute als sicher anzusehen ist, kann sich das binnen einer stunde drastisch ändern.

man denke nur an den denkwürdigen angriff auf die debian server.

und, um bei deinen eigenen worten aus deinem ersten thread zu bleiben:

die leute von debian werden das schon können...

du verstehst?

ein solches sytem bedarf der ständigen pflege ( sachkundig !!! )

nur so wie du an die sache herangehst....

dazu musst du ja nicht gleich "linux studieren"

aber:

doku lesen gehört in jedem falle dazu.

wenn du dazu nicht bereit bist, dann hol dir lieber nen windows server.

(ich weiss, normalerweise rät man das nicht - man verzeihe mir...)

nochmal auf den punkt:

wenn du nicht bereit bist, dir doku über smtp-server ( sendmail, postfix, ...) oder apache oder ... durchzulesen bist du mit linux fehl am platze...

(harte worte) - ich hasse den derzeitigen linux-hype...  :Twisted Evil: 

trotzdem noch einen schönen abend an alle...  :Wink: 

gruss

rootshell

(der im alter von 12 jahren mal eben 1 woche brauchte, um das cdrom-lw anzusprechen, 3 tage um modelines für X mit dem taschenrechner auszurechnen,  1,5 wochen für den 9 nadel drucker und mit dingen wie Makefiles, compilern, C, asm usw. konfrontiert wurde, dabei 3 tastaturen schrottete und vorübergehend zum einsiedler mutierte...  :Wink:  )

----------

## amne

Ich habe mir erlaubt, die hier folgenden Posts in einen eigenen Thread abzuspalten, zu finden hier:

Der Linux-Hype

----------

## _Harry_

 *Deever wrote:*   

>  *toskala wrote:*   vï¿½llig sinnbefreit was das script fï¿½r deinen server produziert hat. 
> 
> 100% ACK!
> 
> Allein, dass er einfach alles verwirft, ist vï¿½llig antiprofessionel:
> ...

 

Antiprofessionell ist hier nur eines: Deine schlechten und schlicht falschen Analysen. Meine Skripte droppen lediglich ICMP-Datagramme. UDP-Datagramme werden genau so wie TCP-Pakete rejected - alles genau so, wie es ein nicht durch eine Firewall geschÃ¼tzter Host und die darauf nicht laufenden Dienste beantworten sollte. Somit alles RFC-konform ... lies nochmal den Skript-Output, dann die einschlÃ¤gigen RFCs und finde dann zu einer neuen Analyse.

DarÃ¼ber hinaus finde ich es fast schon unverantwortlich, wie leichtsinnig Du gegenÃ¼ber Einsteigern im Bereich Security mit Phrasen gemÃ¤Ã "kannst Dir am besten alles selbst aneignen und dann selbst zusamenfrickeln" um Dich wirfst.

Wenn Du wirklich so ein toller Hecht im Bereich Security bist, dann erinnere Dich bitte einmal selbst daran, wie lange Du benÃ¶tigt hast, um zu dem Wissen zu gelanden, mit dem Du Deine eigenen Rechner aktuell vielleicht hinreichend schÃ¼tzen kannst. Nicht jeder Administrator auf dieser Welt will/kann/wird ein IT-Security-Profi werden und muss dennoch seine Rechner hinreichend schÃ¼ten.

Die Skripte von meinem Generator werden inzwischen auf einer Anzahl von Installationen in fÃ¼nfstelliger GrÃ¶Ãe eingesetzt und nahezu alle Kunden sind zufrieden.

Mach es besser!

_Harry_

----------

## mo-ca

Es ist schonmal gut, dass du dich damit auseinandersetzt   :Smile: 

folgende Links (hätteste mittels suche auch gefunden) kann ich dir empfehlen:

www.newbie-net.de

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=159133

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=159710[/url]

----------

## BlinkEye

bin froh, haben sich _Harry_ und mo-ca zu wort gemeldet: eins fällt mir auf. in der deutschen abteilung von gentoo herrscht ein ton, der zum kotzen ist - und das stört wenn nicht sogar zerstört den ruf dieses genialen forums. typen wie Deever tragen viel dazu bei. was soll das ganze? wollt ihr möglichst rasch im ranking steigen oder was? ständig diese grosskotzerei und doch keine brauchbaren tips oder hinweise. wenn jemandem ein post von einem "neuling" nicht passt, stfu (shut the **** up) oder bringt etwas brauchbares. wenn ihr euch zum hobby macht andere blosszustellen mache ich mir ein hobby, eure posts zu suchen und einem admin/moderator zu melden. setzt eures wissen (falls es überhaupt vorhanden ist und nicht nur aus zitaten anderer sites besteht) sinnvoll ein, schreibt howto's oder beantwortet fragen. aber kommentiert nicht fragen und antworten anderer. wir wären immer noch in den höhlen wenn jeder für sich alles erarbeiten und neu erfinden würde...

----------

## amne

Ich sehe hier wirklich nicht den geringsten Sinn darin, in einen alten Thread reinzubumpen und unmotiviert die Leute für das, was sie vor Ewigkeiten geschrieben haben anzugreifen. Vor allem wurde hiervon schon ein Meckerthread abgespalten, weitere sollten sich ebenfalls leicht finden lassen. 

Dieser Thread ist auf jeden Fall keiner und daher der falsche Platz für Gefühlsausbrüche.

----------

## BlinkEye

 *amne wrote:*   

> Ich sehe hier wirklich nicht den geringsten Sinn darin, in einen alten Thread reinzubumpen und unmotiviert die Leute für das, was sie vor Ewigkeiten geschrieben haben anzugreifen.

 

aha, nun werde ich angedisst weil mich die umgangsart anderer stört (über etwas das sie vor 3 monaten gesagt haben)? ich bin hier nich einfach aus langeweile reingewatschelt sondern hatte ein problem mit iptables. was ich zu lesen bekomme ist das oben. dazu kann ich mich sehr wohl äussern und das ist überhaupt nich unmotiviert geschehen.

 *amne wrote:*   

> Vor allem wurde hiervon schon ein Meckerthread abgespalten, weitere sollten sich ebenfalls leicht finden lassen. 
> 
> 

 

jep, den agespaltenen thread habe ich gelesen und hat genau nichts mit dem zu tun, was ich gesagt habe (habe aber auch nur die erste seite gelesen). 

 *amne wrote:*   

> Dieser Thread ist auf jeden Fall keiner und daher der falsche Platz für Gefühlsausbrüche.

 

aha, das ist er nicht. interessant dass du mir verbieten willst mich konstruktiv zu äussern während dem du dich nicht darum tust, zu schauen, wie sich gewisse mitglieder destruktiv und unnütz äussern. interessant auch, dass du mir gefühlsausbruche unterstellst. ich klebe buchstäblich an der decke 

eines ist mir bewusst geworden: auch mods tun ihren beitrag dazu, was für eine stimmung herrscht und deshalb werde ich auch weiterhin im enlischen forum aktiv bleiben.

----------

## ruth

hi,

also bevor sich hier noch alle wieder bekriegen:

dieser thread stammt aus einer zeit, als das forum hier geradezu überrannt wurde mit, naja,

unbelehrbaren anfängern, computer bild lesern und lernunwilligen, die ganze lauffähige configs erwartet haben.

(ohne sich am ende eines threads zu bedanken, geschweige denn sonstiges...)

so, am ende diese prozesses gingen leute wie toskala, ralph, und z.b. auch ich, wenn ich mich

auch zu den etwas erfahreneren leuten zählen darf kurzfristig in den foren urlaub.

das war die zeit, als diese diversen meckerthreads entstanden sind..

btw:

hi toskala, schön, dass du wieder da bist...

hmm, ich denke diese zeit des bekriegens und des gegeseitigen ankotzens sollte doch langsam vorbei sein.

davon bin ich zumindest im augenblick ausgegangen...

ok, es gibt immer noch bildzeitungsleser, die vorbeikommen, aber ich überlese sie halt einfach.

so tut man keinem weh und für meine nerven ist es auch besser.

also lass diesen thread bitte da, wo er hingehört:

ins archiv.

danke

gruss

rootshell

p.s.

wenn du einen neuen meckerthread starten willst, nunja tu es bitte nicht... es reicht...  :Wink: 

irgendwann (wann???) kommt eine neue forensoftware, dann wird es hoffentlich auch ein beginner forum geben.

also beruhig dich wieder, ok?   :Smile: 

----------

## Deever

 *BlinkEye wrote:*   

> eins fällt mir auf. in der deutschen abteilung von gentoo herrscht ein ton, der zum kotzen ist - und das stört wenn nicht sogar zerstört den ruf dieses genialen forums.

 

1. Es zwingt dich keiner, hier zu lesen/posten.

2. Das Forum hat IMHO durch die zahlreichen "$PROGGI funzt nicht !!11!"-Luser mehr Schaden genommen also durch sonst was.

 *Quote:*   

> typen wie Deever tragen viel dazu bei. was soll das ganze? wollt ihr möglichst rasch im ranking steigen oder was?

 

Nein.

Aber wenn du in einem Forum einen Thread eröffnest, musst du auch damit rechnen, Antworten zu bekommen.

 *Quote:*   

> ständig diese grosskotzerei und doch keine brauchbaren tips oder hinweise.

 

Was ist an "Konfiguriere deine Dienste richtig!" nicht brauchbar?

 *Quote:*   

> wenn ihr euch zum hobby macht andere blosszustellen mache ich mir ein hobby, eure posts zu suchen und einem admin/moderator zu melden.

 

Viel Spass dabei!

 *Quote:*   

> schreibt howto's..

 

...die dann nicht gelesen werden und statt dessen sowieso wieder z.B. hier durchgekaut werden müssen, damit $LUSER zufrieden ist.

 *Quote:*   

> interessant auch, dass du mir gefühlsausbruche unterstellst. ich klebe buchstäblich an der decke

 

Ähm, die beiden Sätze meinst du aber in diesem Zusammenhang und in dieser Reihenfolge nicht ernst, oder?

@toskala: schön, dass du wieder da bist! Welcome back!  :Wink: 

Gruß,

/dev

PS: Dies ist mein letztes Posting in diesem Thread. Gewinsel, Beleidigungen und ähnliches Geseiere bitte per PN. Danke.

----------

## BlinkEye

ok, dann belassen wir diese sache der vergangenheit. jeder tag ist ein tag für einen neuanfang. AUF GEHT's!

----------

